# Suche Funksystem zur erweiterung meiner Wago



## heppth (16 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich steuere schon mein halbes Haus mit meiner Wago. Unter anderem habe ich PT1000 Raumtemperaturfühler und 24V Stellantriebe für meine Fußbodenheizung. Leider habe ich beim Hausbau nicht daran gedacht, dass ich auch mal meine wasserführenden Handtuchtrockner in Bad und WC steuern möchte und habe keine Kabel dort hin gelegt. Nun möchte ich diese via Funk steuern. Deshalb suche ich günstige Funk-Stellantriebe, die ich mit meiner Wago ansteuern kann.

*Bisheriger Versuch HomeMatic:*
Ich habe schon einen Versuch mit HomeMatic hinter mir. Stellantrieb und LAN-Adapter gekauft, dann das XML-RPC Protokoll implementiert. Am Schluss hatte ich es geschaft die Ventilstellung am Stellantrieb zu setzten, der blöde Stellantrieb verweigert aber seine Arbeit, wenn er nicht mit einem Wandthermostat gekoppelt ist. Außerdem finde ich es blöd, dass auf einem Windows Rechner ein BidCos-Service laufen muss.

Hat jemand von euch ein ähnliches Szenario schon realisieren können und kennt Funkstellantriebe, die direkt über die Wago angesprochen werden können und bezahlbar sind?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2013)

heppth schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hat jemand von euch ein ähnliches Szenario schon realisieren können und kennt Funkstellantriebe, die direkt über die Wago angesprochen werden können und bezahlbar sind?



Hallo,

mit EnOcean habe ich das schon gesehen. 
Weiß aber nicht, ob das bezahlbar ist.

http://www.wago.de/branchenloesunge...tomation/schnittstellen/enocean/index-128.jsp


----------



## GLT (16 Februar 2013)

EnOcean-Stellantrieb


----------



## Blockmove (17 Februar 2013)

Such mal im Netz nach CUL oder CUNO.
Damit kannst du FS20 und auch - glaube ich - Homematic-Funksysteme mit der Wago koppeln.
Diese sind deutlich günstiger als Enocean.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## heppth (17 Februar 2013)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> mit EnOcean habe ich das schon gesehen.
> Weiß aber nicht, ob das bezahlbar ist.


Ich habe mal kurz geschaut. Die Wago 750-642 kostet über 300€ und der günstigste EnOcean Stellantrieb, den ich gefunden habe ca. 110€. Ich denke, dass es etwas zu teuer ist, wobei es wohl die beste Lösung sein würde.




> Such mal im Netz nach CUL oder CUNO.
> Damit kannst du FS20 und auch - glaube ich - Homematic-Funksysteme mit der Wago koppeln.
> Diese sind deutlich günstiger als Enocean.


Die Frage ist, ob ich die Stellantriebe ohne Wandthermostat geschaltet kriege... So eine Erfahrung hatte ich ja bereits mit HomeMatic gemacht.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Februar 2013)

Es gibt die FHT 8V Stellantriebe.
Ob diese mit CUL oder CUNO funktionieren, musst du googeln.
Andere Alternative ist evtl. Siemens Synchro-Living.
Dafür gibt es ein KNX-Gateway. Aber das wird wohl heftig teuer.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Februar 2013)

Vorsicht mit FS20, wenn da ein LTE Router in der Nähe ist kann das in die Hose gehen:
http://www.heise.de/artikel-archiv/...tionssystem-ELV-FS20-Probleme-mit-LTE-Routern

Es gibt da auch Geräte welche immun sind, aber auch viele die es eben nicht sind. Ach wenn man selber keinen LTE Router hat kann es passieren, dass der Nachbar einen betreibt.


----------



## wkl (17 Februar 2013)

WAGO 750-642 kann nur Enocean-Telegramme empfangen!
Zur bidirektionalen Kommunikation ist eine RS485-Karte und ein RS485 / Enocean-Gateway nötig.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (17 Februar 2013)

Ich denke einen Koppler über WLAN ins Bad Packen und dort verkabeln scheidet aus, oder ?


----------



## Blockmove (17 Februar 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit FS20, wenn da ein LTE Router in der Nähe ist kann das in die Hose gehen:
> http://www.heise.de/artikel-archiv/...tionssystem-ELV-FS20-Probleme-mit-LTE-Routern



Ich wohne nicht allzu weit weg von einem LTE-Masten und hab keine Probleme mit FHT80B Heizungsreglern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## DR2112_90 (31 März 2013)

Ich habe nun schon öfters gelesen, damit das mit dem Cuno Board und den FHT8V Antrieben funktionieren soll.
An die benötige Cunolib, kommt man momentan nicht ran, da der Administrator an seiner Seite arbeitet ( seit längerem  )

Möchte das bei mir zu Hause auch gerne so lösen, habe eine Wago und auch die FHT8V Antriebe, jedoch noch kein Cuno Board, da man keine genauen "Erfahrungswerten" von Leuten hat.

busware.de : CUNO

Besitze noch ein paar Bilder aus andern Foren, wie man das Cunoboard an die Wago anbinden kann, und in der Cunolib gibt es fertig Bausteine, um einzelne sachen der FHT Serie anzusteuern.
Falls weitere Fragen sind, kannst mir ja einfach eine kurze PN schicken


----------

